# Squiggles



## tylermx54 (Jul 26, 2013)

Does anyone have any reports for the squiggles area? Thinking about heading out there Saturday.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Go for it. Or SE of there.


----------



## tylermx54 (Jul 26, 2013)

Scruggspc said:


> Go for it. Or SE of there.


Have you been out there?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Not in the last couple days.


----------

